# Moving a small manufacturing business to Thailand



## maybemovin (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi everyone! New to the forum...been lurking a bit.

Was wondering if anyone on here could answer some questions regarding moving my business. I've been considering moving out of the US for a while, narrowed it down to Costa Rica and Thailand. CR's laws are friendlier to foreign owned businesses, but there's an energy to Bangkok and Thailand in general that draws me.

My business has been running successfully in the US for 5 years now, and is a very small and stable niche. Half my customers are in the US and half international. All my product is sold online, and 95% of business is repeat. While I make an OK living here, relocating to a country with lower labor overhead would allow me to double or triple my volume and provide a very nice living for myself and my employees.

I've read that manufacturing for export is one of the few exceptions for which the government will allow a majority foreign ownership. I do legitimately fall under that category. However, I'm uncertain of start-up costs and whether or not a business that produces 15-20k $US in monthly revenue is viable (too small?). Any input appreciated!


----------



## Gary Pope (Jun 11, 2010)

*Start Up Costs*



maybemovin said:


> Hi everyone! New to the forum...been lurking a bit.
> 
> Was wondering if anyone on here could answer some questions regarding moving my business. I've been considering moving out of the US for a while, narrowed it down to Costa Rica and Thailand. CR's laws are friendlier to foreign owned businesses, but there's an energy to Bangkok and Thailand in general that draws me.
> 
> ...


Hello, I had a small business about your size when I sold one and kept the other going in the States and moved to Thailand to live off the income. I think start up costs will be more then you may anticipate because you will have an education factor here you might not have in a relocation in the States or even to some degree the more westernized Costa Rica. So much to learn cultural wise you're bound to make some mistakes that cost you. Just a thought. Good Luck.


----------



## caseyrunning (Aug 2, 2010)

*learning curv*



Gary Pope said:


> Hello, I had a small business about your size when I sold one and kept the other going in the States and moved to Thailand to live off the income. I think start up costs will be more then you may anticipate because you will have an education factor here you might not have in a relocation in the States or even to some degree the more westernized Costa Rica. So much to learn cultural wise you're bound to make some mistakes that cost you. Just a thought. Good Luck.


The first reply is very thoughtful and I feel very relevant. 

I know an American who is running a successful business selling test instruments to Thai companies. He is fluent in Thai and in Thai Business ways. I ounce ask him if he would be willing to consult. He said yes, maybe.

if you get serious about Thailand I'll put you in touch with him. Joe Casey


----------

